# Jobs in Abudhabi



## SHR (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi I'm currently working in Dubai in the Information Technology line for and have experience in UAE for 3 years in a Retail firm and home country experience of 2 years basically a Software Engineer and Have Master's Degree in Software Engineering from reputed university in UK. Currently want to move into the Banking or IT Organizations in Abu-Dhabi or Dubai for better prospects kindly provide the best approach to this have been trying online sites like Dubizzle,Bayt.com,monstergulf,gulftalent and naukri either the job is unsuitable or no response. Kindly let me know your suggestions and references if any thanks in advance for help


----------

